# Watermelon (super green hypo) Hognose Trait



## Opposite_elk (3 h ago)

I recently purchased a Watermelon Arctic Conda Western Hognose and I'm pretty familiar with many of the Hognose traits but know very little about the green hypo trait. I've tried to do a little research but I'm having trouble locking down good information. Does anyone know anything about it? Is an incomplete dom trait? Is it like a Lemon Ghost where the color changes with shedding? Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------

